# Need Drywall Gap Recommendation for Garage Floor



## teich1tw (Sep 17, 2020)

As you can see below, I have a 3" cement base around my garage. The cement is recessed 1/8" from the face of the wood wall frame. 

Do I drywall down to the bottom of the wood frame, or do I drywall to the floor leaving a 1/2"-5/8" gap? 


View attachment 41562


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

on concrete, we always left a gap. set the board on top of your drywall scraps....


----------



## Claireredfil (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, if this gap on the floor does not bother you and does not cause inconvenience, then it is better to leave it as it is. If it provokes or may provoke problems in the future, then you can fill this gap with mounting foam. It may be best to cover spc flooring. This will look more aesthetically pleasing, and there will be no risk of moisture or insects entering. This floor is in my garage. It is waterproof and absolutely wear-resistant. I am satisfied and have never regretted my choice. In any case, you can consult with specialists and then make a decision. That's the best way to do it.


----------

